# Training book input, please?



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I have some questions.









What books do you favor about training reactive dogs to be c-a-l-m dogs?

Which of Jan Fennell's books is the more 'how-to' of implementing her method into daily life? I need an exact title.. I would like to have a guide for using her method, and I just read the 'Tales from Dog Listener'.. but it was just stories, (good though!) and I want the how-to guide.

What books do you like for advice and guidance on creating a FOCUSED and CALM dog?

Thanks for your reccomendations!


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Jan Fennell's book is: "The Dog Listener." Sub title - A Noted Expert Tells You How to Communicate with Your Dog for Willing Cooperation.

Excellant book.

The newer copies include an outline and weekly guide for a 6 or 8 week training plan. Be sure you get that version.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Thanks Bonnie!


----------



## LUV_GSDs (Oct 22, 2006)

You might try Pam Dennison's Bringing Light to Shadow. Pam's training is all about focusing and calming the dog


----------

